# Moving to Bangkok with kids



## Terrianne (3 mo ago)

Hi all, I’m planning on moving to Bangkok with my young ones so I can volunteer at some orphanages as I run a charity here in Perth which is for orphanages in Thailand.
I’ve been researching international schools but they are so expensive so I was thinking maybe having a tutor home schooling them as I don’t have the patience or the knowledge to home school. 
Does anyone else do this or know what I need to be looking at?
Thank you
Terri


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Given you say "move" I assume its a mid to long term thing and you will be in the country on an Immigrant visa of some sort...

Why not consider enrolling them in the local school system?

Expatriate children must pay fees but it is usually cheaper than the international and/or private schools.


----------



## Terrianne (3 mo ago)

Moulard said:


> Given you say "move" I assume its a mid to long term thing and you will be in the country on an Immigrant visa of some sort...
> 
> Why not consider enrolling them in the local school system?
> 
> Expatriate children must pay fees but it is usually cheaper than the international and/or private schools.


I would like to send them to local schools but I think it may be too overwhelming for my 6 year old.
i want to live in Thailand for at least a year and volunteer my time to orphanages if I can.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

At that age, children are language sponges.

Depending on when you are leaving, and where you are located in Perth, why not the both of you enroll in a local Thai community language school.

Having at least some rudimentary Thai will help, here are two a quick google found





__





Thai Language Centre of Perth


Thai Language Perth. Learn to speak Thai language from native Thai speakers. The Centre promotes learning and understanding about Thai language and culture.




www.thailanguagecentreofperth.org









__





Thai Teaching Perth







learnthaiperth.com.au





I cannot speak to either of these or their quality (not in Perth) but my experience elsewhere suggests that these schools have children's classes that are actually aimed at Thai expat children who actually have little or no Thai. Some born here, some who have migrated to Australia with their parents. 

May be a handy transition plan.


----------



## kevin29292 (18 d ago)

Terrianne said:


> Hi all, I’m planning on moving to Bangkok with my young ones so I can volunteer at some orphanages as I run a charity here in Perth which is for orphanages in Thailand.
> I’ve been researching international schools but they are so expensive so I was thinking maybe having a tutor home schooling them as I don’t have the patience or the knowledge to home school.
> Does anyone else do this or know what I need to be looking at?
> Thank you
> Terri


Hi! I'm a math tutor and saw your message through a Google alert. My name is Kevin Fechtel. Search my name on LinkedIn or Facebook (I'm from Florida) and I can help. Take care! I used to live in Chiang Mai!  In Japan as of now.


----------

